# [ Sholee's Cute Pixel Shop ] ♥ [ - ]



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

*





SH♡LEE'S PIXEL ARMY*
(come join us!)


*Pick Ups:*










Spoiler:  



*Previous Versions*

Version 1:





Version 1.1:





Version 1.2:








Version 1.3

















































​



​



*
Rules*​

*♡* NOT first come, first serve.
*♡* Only forum bells please.
*♡* Please send payment after I accept. 
*♡* Please use the order form.
*♡* Please credit me if used elsewhere.
*♡* Please do not rush me.
*♡* Prices & rules are subject to .....changes.

............................................................ 


*
Slots*



*   1)* milkbae

*   2)* 3DewDrops​

................................................... ​

*
Pricing*



*Base Price:* 250 BTB




*Animation:*  +50 BTB
ie: Blinking or Bouncing 

*Extras:*  +25 BTB
ie: Hearts, Musical Notes, etc. 




Spoiler:  Animations 








Blinking





Bouncing





Walking





Dancing

Extras:
Hearts, Musical Notes, etc.
​



............................................................ ​







*
Order Form*​

```
[center][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/WE01L7s.gif[/IMG][/center]
[B]Mayor:[/B] [spoiler=Ref. Pic][/spoiler]
[B]Animation:[/B]
[B]Eye & Hair Color:[/B]
[B]Comments:[/B]
[B]Total:[/B]
```


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

actually yes, probably! i'd say 25 BTB? (tho im not like. imnot gonna buy it i dont need anything rn) 

its really hard to see because the colors are so pastel. waywaywayway*way* cute though, but idk if you can do like a outline? i know that isn't really popular in pixel art rn 

mega cute a+


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

i would say a slightly darker outline around each color would make it pop more and maybe darken the colors slightly. like i did on my pixels: {x}
 when you make something that tiny, i've realized that making the colors the way they should be, ends up looking too light. i usually go a shade or two darker and it ends up coming out just right!
these are super cute though!! i'd buy one! good luck <33


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

Pixel is now a brunette!

I will try your suggestion emma! ​


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 8, 2015)

Totally! They're very cute ^^


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 8, 2015)

Very cute. Well done, Sholee!

You could try adding shading/highlights? It'll definitely boost your price and quality of your art. It'll also help people who has trouble seeing soft-coloured pixels on white backgrounds clearly too. I've also seen people who does pixel arts in their threads include various animation options so you could give that a go as well.

As for prices, well, I'm not too familiar with pricing pixel art so I can't really help you there. But what I've done when I first open a shop here is asking people to offer what they think my art is worth, as long it's above (insert minimum price). After receiving feedback then you should have some idea what people is willing to pay for your art.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

before​




after​




thanks for all the suggestions guys
I edited my pixel with your advice
is that better?​


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd definitely buy one!

As for prices, I don't think pixels usually go for very much unless they're all big or super complicated. Maybe 50 tbt? I'm not sure...  ^-^"


----------



## bunella (Jan 8, 2015)

Omg I would~
100-150 tbt? q v q​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

updated first post with newer version​


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 8, 2015)

Newer version 100 tbt, possibly 150 if you made them bounce with a cute heart


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Newer version 100 tbt, possibly 150 if you made them bounce with a cute heart



guess it's time to look up some gif tuts!​​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jan 8, 2015)

youve improved a lot from the past versions!  i dont do pixels so i dont have any advice, but certainly keep it up!!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

post your mayor refs! I'll draw you one for freesssss
not first come, first serve though
just whichever one i find fun/somewhat easy to do​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 8, 2015)

Mayor reference : { x }
Thank you so much~! ❀ Your pixel art is very cute! ^.^


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooooo your pixels are so lovely! c:
Maybe my mayor?  Ref: (x)
Thanks so much! C:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

Either Mayor Emma {x} or Takashi {x} maybe?? tysm <33 you're very much improving!!


----------



## PurplPanda (Jan 8, 2015)

please? your pixels are awesome.

- - - Post Merge - - -

also ignore the weird tan thing lol that's not supposed to be there


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

woah i'd love you to do my mayor/me 

here are some pictures: 

x

x


----------



## sej (Jan 8, 2015)

And I really would buy these, these are beautiful


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

Level'd Up!
~I can make them blink now~​


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 8, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Level'd Up!
> ~I can make them blink now~​



She is JUST adorable!! TY so much!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 8, 2015)

Ooh! I'd really appreciate it if you were to do one of my OCs or my mayor!



Spoiler: Mayor Refffff















Link to OCs can be found in sig.

Thank you! :3


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> She is JUST adorable!! TY so much!!



thanks for the tip! im glad you like it <3​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 8, 2015)

I would buy for my oc c:


----------



## Royce (Jan 8, 2015)

Omg these are so cute , what size sheet do you use to draw in?


----------



## queertactics (Jan 8, 2015)

yo please make a shop. these are absolutely fantastic. your blinking is really great!! !  !


----------



## Sholee (Jan 8, 2015)

Royce said:


> Omg these are so cute , what size sheet do you use to draw in?



I draw on 50x50 canvas ​​


queertactics said:


> yo please make a shop. these are absolutely fantastic. your blinking is really great!! !  !



I am thinking about it~​​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 8, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Level'd Up!
> ~I can make them blink now~​


This is pretty awesome, I would buy this.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

does this look like dancing?​


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 9, 2015)

HHHH I want one

- - - Post Merge - - -

mayor ref if you want to practice....






- - - Post Merge - - -

also yes it does look like dancing!


----------



## nard (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> does this look like dancing?​



v u v yes it does it's v cute!


i'd buy~!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

also made a walking gif​​




Fuzzling said:


> v u v yes it does it's v cute!
> i'd buy~!


Thanks!! ​​


Stina said:


> HHHH I want one
> mayor ref if you want to practice....
> 
> 
> ...



ooo interesting eye patch​​


----------



## queertactics (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> does this look like dancing?​



YES! oh my god!!! you literally improve every time you post something!!!!! ! ! ! !  ! !!  I AM SO IMPRESSED WITH YOU


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

omg if you accept fanart as well i'd buy the dancing one


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

queertactics said:


> YES! oh my god!!! you literally improve every time you post something!!!!! ! ! ! !  ! !!  I AM SO IMPRESSED WITH YOU



ahh thanks so much! i've been looking at youtube tuts/reading guides for gifs 
glad to see that my hardwork is paying off 



Which looks better? 










Black Outline or Without?






​


----------



## queertactics (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> ahh thanks so much! i've been looking at youtube tuts for gifs
> glad to see that
> 
> 
> ...



I think with, but that's a really hard one.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> does this look like dancing?​


Oh my goodness, yes!



Sholee said:


> ahh thanks so much! i've been looking at youtube tuts/reading guides for gifs
> glad to see that my hardwork is paying off
> 
> 
> ...


Without, love how it works with the color.

---------------

If you need a character to work on, here are mine if you want to give them a try. My OCs are simple.
* [ OC ]*
* [ OC 2 ]*
*[ In-Game ]*


----------



## Ayaya (Jan 9, 2015)

Though I prefer without, both look good?? you can make it an option in your shop


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh wow! These are super cute! The dancing animation is adorable. You've really improved with each update 
I'd definitely buy one for maybe 50-200tbt? I guess it also depends on how hard or easy it is for you to make.
I'll throw my mayor out there in case you need practice or anything though lol


Spoiler: ref









Hibiscus Hairpin, Tortoise Specs, Trench Coat, Brown Slip-ons, White Lace Socks


Also I think without the black outline would make it look more natural and cute. If you do need the outline maybe not such a blatant black and only include the black outline on the face if it's necessary. Maybe a darker skin outline would be better if you wanna make it stand out more, but the second one seems to be great! Awesome job!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

yesyes, omg you definitely improve each time ahhh ;3; i'm seriously loving the dancing gif <333333 i'd pay for one of those c:
also, i like the lighter outline around the face, makes it look much smoother!!


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I would most definitely buy one! These are absolutely adorable and I would love one if you ever did start commissions


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2015)

Wtheck?! Improvement in the blink of an eye 8D I'd love to buy a pixel from you, if you ever open a shop <3 100-200 btb sounds fair for the base price. Add-ons and such can cost an extra 50 btb~


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

ahhh you guys are too kind!​


----------



## pengutango (Jan 9, 2015)

These look really cute. Love the dancing one for sure.  Definitely shows improvement. My only comment is the black lineart for the face. You colored the lines for everything else, so not doing that for the face throws the rest off.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

pengutango said:


> These look really cute. Love the dancing one for sure.  Definitely shows improvement. My only comment is the black lineart for the face. You colored the lines for everything else, so not doing that for the face throws the rest off.



Yeah I personally prefer not having the black outline but because the img is so small, I was worried the face would blend into the clothes since it's similar coloring. Going to work on that and shading. I totally fail at shading, it just never looks right ahaha.​


----------



## pengutango (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Yeah I personally prefer not having the black outline but because the img is so small, I was worried the face would blend into the clothes since it's similar coloring. Going to work on that and shading. I totally fail at shading, it just never looks right ahaha.​



Just like with regular drawing, it takes practice. XP Hmm, maybe make the line a couple shades darker than the current skin tone? You can also go the lineless route, which means you color the lines to match whatever color it's next to. If you do that, it'll look more like the ones that bunnii did in your sig.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 9, 2015)

No.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Just like with regular drawing, it takes practice. XP Hmm, maybe make the line a couple shades darker than the current skin tone? You can also go the lineless route, which means you color the lines to match whatever color it's next to. If you do that, it'll look more like the ones that bunnii did in your sig.



going to try a few different routes  ​


Gregriii said:


> No.



hahaha thank you for your honesty!​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

Going to work on a Version 1.3 tonight!
Hope you're as excited as I am!!​​


----------



## toenuki (Jan 9, 2015)

Where did u make it.?


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

MayorAri said:


> Where did u make it.?



MS Paint for the drawing
and GIMP for the animation



Will most likely draw on GIMP soon once i get more familiar with the tools​


----------



## toenuki (Jan 9, 2015)

Cool!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

Version 1.2:



​
Version 1.3:



​




Which version do you prefer?
​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 9, 2015)

1.3! <3


----------



## Creeper$ (Jan 9, 2015)

I would buy one for sure.

Saw 1.3 and nearly fell over, the comparison wowed me


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

Creeper$ said:


> I would buy one for sure.



The newer version?​​


----------



## Creeper$ (Jan 9, 2015)

Sholee said:


> The newer version?​​



any of them really.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, I definitely need to get one of these.


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 9, 2015)

Version 1.3 is amazing! I would buy it! <3


----------



## pengutango (Jan 9, 2015)

Much improved.  I'd totally consider getting one.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jan 9, 2015)

I'd price 1.3 at about 50 tbt! i'm not looking for anything right now but if i was i'd buy from you!


----------



## queertactics (Jan 9, 2015)

Alright. I'm not going for the 500 TBT that was on your Auction thread, but I'd sure as hell buy 1.3 for 200 TBT.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jan 9, 2015)

Amazing improvement!! 1.3 looks gorgeous!


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2015)

I like them both, 1.3 looks good without the black outline on the face but the other one has stubbier legs which are p cute. *v* either way I'd buy one


----------



## Sholee (Jan 9, 2015)

For Sheepie! 
_(my first auction winner!)_













3 to choose from! <3


This took forever for me to animate since it was my first time doing a gif with 2 animations in it.
Hopefully practice will speed it up!
Hope she likes it!




- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> Much improved.  I'd totally consider getting one.


yessssss~ if pengu buys it, that must mean i'm not totally crap



Tinkalila said:


> I'd price 1.3 at about 50 tbt! i'm not looking for anything right now but if i was i'd buy from you!


join the pixel army!



queertactics said:


> Alright. I'm not going for the 500 TBT that was on your Auction thread, but I'd sure as hell buy 1.3 for 200 TBT.


 i still cant believe I got 500+! still amazes me



MindlessPatch said:


> Amazing improvement!! 1.3 looks gorgeous!


YESSS, thats what i like to hear!



Zane said:


> I like them both, 1.3 looks good without the black outline on the face but the other one has stubbier legs which are p cute. *v* either way I'd buy one



Yeah, I thought the longer legs might help for future animations, I like the stubby ones too! ahahah​


----------



## sheepie (Jan 10, 2015)

I just saw the pixels now! Adorable<33 Thank you so much!


----------



## Creeper$ (Jan 10, 2015)

//whispers

you should consider opening a shop

srsly like you could make good $$ doing that

i know I'd buy


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

Creeper$ said:


> //whispers
> 
> you should consider opening a shop
> 
> ...



Shop is now open!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?231283-Sholee-s-Pixel-Army-&#9829;-Come-Join!​


----------



## Royce (Jan 10, 2015)

It's soooooooooo cuuuuuutttteeeee!!!!!!!!

ʕ ?ᴥ?ʔ Kawaii Bear Award!
Lol


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

Royce said:


> It's soooooooooo cuuuuuutttteeeee!!!!!!!!
> 
> ʕ ?ᴥ?ʔ Kawaii Bear Award!
> Lol




Woot woot!​


----------



## PurplPanda (Jan 10, 2015)

1.3- the braid is adorable!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

here's one i did for queertactics
​


----------



## toenuki (Jan 10, 2015)

how do u do it


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

My favorite anime character! He need to be pixelized by me!​


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Sholee said:


> My favorite anime character! He need to be pixelized by me!​


You are so freaking talented! Just let me eat your art up I love it so much. ;-; Too bad slots are full.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 10, 2015)

anothaaa one!
prob last one for the day~
pixeling is straining to the eyes​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

bumps​


----------



## r a t (Jan 11, 2015)

These are adorable ♡ I'm waiting to take a slot in your shop~ 

;u;


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

*still open to suggestions!*
I think my eyes need some improvements...​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

When you open up again do you do couples?


----------



## sej (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> When you open up again do you do couples?



Also wondering this c:


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> When you open up again do you do couples?



couples like holding hands? or just standing with each other?​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Holding hands c: Or standing next to eachother.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Holding hands c: Or standing next to eachother.



holding hands I'd prob have to work on, but standing together, I can definitely do 





Finished with snowblizzard's mayor!





​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

How much would you charge?


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> How much would you charge?



prob double the single ones, so 500 for no animation or 600 with animation​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

I think i'll get an animated one let me get refs to my oc's (if you do them)

- - - Post Merge - - -



*OC's:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pics













*Animation:*Blinking
*Comments:*(Please remove the frilly hair thing from the girl) There eyes are grey.
*Total:*650? (I think thats right if not tell me)


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I think i'll get an animated one let me get refs to my oc's (if you do them)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




ooooo never done animal ears before... ahahaha i'll let you know if i accept it as it looks a little more complicated, i'm still pretty new at this ​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

Have I been accepted? (I wanna send ya the tbt c


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Have I been accepted? (I wanna send ya the tbt c



i'll let you know in like 1 hour, going to try making the animal ears real quick to see how it looks
i don't wanna give you subpar work 

and it'll be 600 tbt unless you want something extra like a moving heart btwn them ​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

I want the heart so i'll do 650 tbtb  PM me I'm going to be working on some of my art~


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sholee said:


> holding hands I'd prob have to work on, but standing together, I can definitely do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! Thank you so much! She's too cute! I'll definitely be rearranging my sig for now soon 

I'm glad you decided to move here btw! TBT marketplace didn't seem to attract as much attention to your awesome pixels. You need to show the world lol


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

snowblizzard24 said:


> Ahh! Thank you so much! She's too cute! I'll definitely be rearranging my sig for now soon
> 
> I'm glad you decided to move here btw! TBT marketplace didn't seem to attract as much attention to your awesome pixels. You need to show the world lol



hahahah thanks!! yeah i had to move because i could never find my shop, the marketplace moves too quickly!


Finished Yuelia's Couple Pixel!




​


----------



## milkyi (Jan 11, 2015)

I love it! Imma put in my sig c:


----------



## Sholee (Jan 11, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> I love it! Imma put in my sig c:



yayy!  
​


----------



## Maruchan (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi there: May I request for 2 Mayors? 
They are the same mayor from my main town, in my favorite outfits.
Please let me know if you'd like to accept? Thank you! C:





*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic

























*Animation:* Blinking
*Comments:* included both outfits' QR codes for your references.
*Total:* 30 mil AC Bells!!   600 XD​


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol, oh man does the couple pixels look nice with their adorable heart. I wish i had the tbt to order again for a couple maybe with a character from phoenix wright lol!

Don't strain your eyes too much or anything a break is always good ^^


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Hi there: May I request for 2 Mayors?
> They are the same mayor from my main town, in my favorite outfits.
> Please let me know if you'd like to accept? Thank you! C:
> 
> ...



Yes! Definitely and ALWAYS Accepted~ ​



snowblizzard24 said:


> Don't strain your eyes too much or anything a break is always good ^^




yess definitely need breaks!​


----------



## Maruchan (Jan 12, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Yes! Definitely and ALWAYS Accepted~ ​



Yaaaaaaay - Thank you! Sending bells now~~~~~


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

I like your pixels since they're cute and simple, but I think you could improve and try not to "pillowshade" as much, tends to make em look a little nicer in my opinion (yeh ok, feel free to bash me lmao)

gj m80, I wish I could do pixel art.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I like your pixels since they're cute and simple, but I think you could improve and try not to "pillowshade" as much, tends to make em look a little nicer in my opinion (yeh ok, feel free to bash me lmao)
> 
> gj m80, I wish I could do pixel art.



Critism and suggestions are ALWAYS welcome. I definitely know what you mean by "pillow shading", it's like the number one thing NOT to do after reading some guides and watching some tutorials. I've been working on my shading off screen but I definitely can't get masterpieces overnight ahahah considering I JUST started pixeling only a few days ago but it's definitely on my list of things to improve on.​


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 12, 2015)

Yeah, Pillow shading on the wrong areas can make it look really noticeable, but I can't say much since I don't do Pixel art anymore.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Yeah, Pillow shading on the wrong areas can make it look really noticeable, but I can't say much since I don't do Pixel art anymore.



 I really appreciate your input! must work harder on these pixels!​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

updated first post with a WIP pixel


would love to hear feedback!​


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

eep tbh i like the "pre modified" one, as the newer version looks abit.. full on : > 
i think you should stick to your usual!!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> eep tbh i like the "pre modified" one, as the newer version looks abit.. full on : >
> i think you should stick to your usual!!



but the previous eyes are sooooo blahhh and dead/lifeless/flat looking​


----------



## MC4pros (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the older version better, actually!


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sholee said:


> but the previous eyes are sooooo blahhh and dead/lifeless/flat looking​



nono it looks good that way G_G
the other eyes remind of Egyptian cat eyes.. they pop out alot


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

poppet said:


> nono it looks good that way G_G
> the other eyes remind of Egyptian cat eyes.. they pop out alot










Hows this? Toned down the mascara!​


----------



## piichinu (Jan 12, 2015)

I like the third eyes on that first post a lot
maybe make some lashes poking out but don't make them stand out too much. Try blending them with the skin


----------



## doveling (Jan 12, 2015)

Sholee said:


> ahahahha truuuu, ill work on it! ​
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


better :>!!
actually perfect!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 12, 2015)

Bunnee said:


> I like the third eyes on that first post a lot
> maybe make some lashes poking out but don't make them stand out too much. Try blending them with the skin





poppet said:


> better :>!!
> actually perfect!



ahhh thanks guys!​
- - - Post Merge - - -

*Finished Pandanikita's gift for Satani*




​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Finished Maruchan's Mayor <3







​


----------



## Maruchan (Jan 13, 2015)

Mayor Maru here for the pickup~~~~​ﾍ(=￣∇￣)ﾉ *Alriiiiiiighty thank you Sholee*!!!! ♪ヽ(▽￣ )ﾉ/(＿△＿)ヽ( ￣▽)ﾉ
 they are soooooooooo adorable....jksjffierkgfflsmvnklxs​


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 13, 2015)

I love mine! X.X


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> Mayor Maru here for the pickup~~~~​ﾍ(=￣∇￣)ﾉ *Alriiiiiiighty thank you Sholee*!!!! ♪ヽ(▽￣ )ﾉ/(＿△＿)ヽ( ￣▽)ﾉ
> they are soooooooooo adorable....jksjffierkgfflsmvnklxs​



Awww thanks!! ​



S a t a n i said:


> I love mine! X.X




Yayy! Glad you like it!!  ​


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

hhhhh I was trying to hold off since i have no bells but these are even cuter than the last time I saw them, so I'd like to get one now for a friend if I can. x')



*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic








the braid is to one side, glasses are optional, feel free to simplify the sweater. ignore jirachi lol


*Animation: *bouncing 
*Comments:* i like the lil buzzy bee on the order form
*Total:*300

ooo just noticed, that character is not a mayor, its still p simple but sorry if you only do mayors!! =0


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Zane said:


> hhhhh I was trying to hold off since i have no bells but these are even cuter than the last time I saw them, so I'd like to get one now for a friend if I can. x')
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Accepted!​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Finished Zane's Order!








I remember this being sparkanines OC, but I can't find her 
did she change her username?
​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Finished Zane's Order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her new name is Aradai ;D


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Her new name is Aradai ;D



ahh thanks!!​


----------



## Zane (Jan 13, 2015)

YAAYYY thank you!! I'll show it to her right now  and hopefully be back again when i have more $$$ huehue


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 13, 2015)

Sholee said:


> ahh thanks!!​



You're welcome<(^_^


----------



## Aradai (Jan 13, 2015)

ahh the pixel is so cute!! q vq thanks for making it, and thanks zane for ordering omg didnt see this coming


----------



## Sholee (Jan 13, 2015)

Aradai said:


> ahh the pixel is so cute!! q vq thanks for making it, and thanks zane for ordering omg didnt see this coming



^^    anytime!​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

bumpies​


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 14, 2015)

So tempted ewe


----------



## r a t (Jan 14, 2015)

*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic










*Animation:* Dancing
*Eye & Hair Color:*Eyes~ brown Hair~ Slightly lighter brown (the same as in the picture)
*Comments:*As 'extras' could I have a little music note please next to her please, could it also be bobbing up and down? c:
*Total:* 325 tbt


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic










*Animation:* bouncing
*Eye & Hair Color:* yellow/brown & dark brown
*Comments:* more info check my request forum!
*Total:* 300tbt


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

Antlers said:


> *Mayor:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref. Pic
> ...





buuunii said:


> *Mayor:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ref. Pic
> ...



Both Accepted! Please send over the bells ​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

buuunii's cute nameless zombie is ready!




​


----------



## buuunii (Jan 14, 2015)

Sholee said:


> buuunii's cute nameless zombie is ready!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
I LOVE IT


----------



## Sholee (Jan 14, 2015)

buuunii said:


> (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
> I LOVE IT



yayyyy <3​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 15, 2015)

Antler's mayor is finished 




​


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

OMG AT THE DANCING ANIMATION...
THAT IS TOO ADORABLE ; w ;
Gosh, why do I have to be so broke?
I bookmarked your shop for future buys! c':
Your pixels are so lovely! uwu


----------



## r a t (Jan 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Antler's mayor is finished
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OHMYGOODNESSNHFENNH SHE'S ADORABLE THANKYOU SO MUCHHH~~~~
Ughh I love her ;u; <3
I'm definitely ordering again sometime!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 16, 2015)

You're getting so much better at this, Sholee


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

milkbae said:


> OMG AT THE DANCING ANIMATION...
> THAT IS TOO ADORABLE ; w ;
> Gosh, why do I have to be so broke?
> I bookmarked your shop for future buys! c':
> Your pixels are so lovely! uwu



omg thanks! hope to do business soon!​



Antlers said:


> OHMYGOODNESSNHFENNH SHE'S ADORABLE THANKYOU SO MUCHHH~~~~
> Ughh I love her ;u; <3
> I'm definitely ordering again sometime!!



Ahhh, i enjoyed working on her too! I think she's my favorite pixel!​



Hyogo said:


> You're getting so much better at this, Sholee


Yayyy!I wasn't sure if i was improving or not ​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 16, 2015)

Just a quick question @Sholee, are you gonna be able to do couple? Is it BTB x2?


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

kesttang said:


> Just a quick question @Sholee, are you gonna be able to do couple? Is it BTB x2?



yes, it's multiplied by two~​


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

*Mayor:* Betty 



Spoiler










*Animation: * Bouncing + little hearts next to her floating up and down?
*Eye & Hair Color:* Brown eyes and raven hair
*Comments:*  Awesome buzzing bee makes our orders a thousand times cuter! ; w ;
*Total: *325 tbt


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

milkbae said:


> *Mayor:* Betty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Accepted! Raven hair = Black right?​


----------



## oreo (Jan 16, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Accepted! Raven hair = Black right?​


Yup! Hehe. c:
Sending the tbt over now. <3


----------



## Sholee (Jan 16, 2015)

1 Slot Open!​


----------



## Zane (Jan 17, 2015)

Bump for the slot


----------



## Meliara (Jan 17, 2015)

I would love one. I can't figure out how to highlight the text to copy and paste it. I'm sorry! I'll try to include the info.

Mayor: Yuki
Animation: Bouncing
Eye & Hair color: both black
Comments: Her hair is in a ponytail(or more often the hair-bow wig) but I love the hair on your example. Braid(?) to the side. She's wearing the blossoming dress with white bobby socks and yellow buckle shoes.
Total: 300btb

::runs off to go take a pic to upload::

Edit:


----------



## Sholee (Jan 17, 2015)

3Dewdrops said:


> I would love one. I can't figure out how to highlight the text to copy and paste it. I'm sorry! I'll try to include the info.
> 
> Mayor: Yuki
> Animation: Bouncing
> ...



Accepted!
​


----------



## Sholee (Jan 17, 2015)

milkbae's cutie mayor nurse is finished!





​


----------



## kesttang (Jan 18, 2015)

*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic










*Animation:* none
*Eye & Hair Color:* black and black
*Comments:* Thank you very much! If you need anything, let me know!
*Total:* 250 BTB



*Mayor:*


Spoiler: Ref. Pic










*Animation:* slow blinks
*Eye & Hair Color:* black and black
*Comments:* Thank you very much!
*Total:* 275 BTB


----------



## oreo (Jan 18, 2015)

Sholee said:


> milkbae's cutie mayor nurse is finished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gyaaaah ~ she is so adorable T w T
tysm sholeee <3 i love it!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 20, 2015)

milkbae said:


> gyaaaah ~ she is so adorable T w T
> tysm sholeee <3 i love it!



ahhh im really glad you like it!! ^^




Pickup for 3Dewdrops 





​


----------



## Meliara (Jan 21, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Pickup for 3Dewdrops
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwe! She's the cutest little thing ever! Thank you so much! I love her!!


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 21, 2015)

3Dewdrops said:


> Awwwwe! She's the cutest little thing ever! Thank you so much! I love her!!



I just love how her hair turned out!


----------



## Sholee (Jan 30, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> I just love how her hair turned out!



Thanks! ^^

Been super busy with RL! 
But I just had to make a pixel of my mayor and her new outfit!! <3





​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not making an order or anything, but can you actually do animals too? I would like to see a pixel of a rabbit holding a peach (you can guess where I got that from)?

By the way, your pixels are pretty, and cute.


----------



## Sholee (Jan 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm not making an order or anything, but can you actually do animals too? I would like to see a pixel of a rabbit holding a peach (you can guess where I got that from)?
> 
> By the way, your pixels are pretty, and cute.



nah, i'm horrible with animals ahahha​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 30, 2015)

That's okay. I'll try drawing one and sending it to you (just to think of you).


----------



## oreo (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Sholee, I'm back. ; w ;


*Mayor:*


Spoiler



*Please make Allan's skintone tan like this color: *




*Please also replace black pants instead of the current bottom he is wearing.*






*Animation:* Bouncing + stars on top bopping around
*Eye & Hair Color:* Brown eyes and the black hair
*Comments:* He is wearing black framed glasses, a black blazer, white collared shirt + black tie, black pants, and black shoes. ^^
*Total:* 325 tbt


----------

